# B-17 G 1/48 scale



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Here is the beginning of my Revell B-17 G. Flying Fortress project. For the nose I started y cutting away some of the bomb sight mounting floor, then added 2 support braces per photos. Holes were drilled to match the photos in the front panel below the sight.

http://img61.imageshack.us/img61/1816/b17g19re.jpg

In the second shot I've removed all the cast flight controls and have started adding my own parts again from photos. Trying to make the interior look more like it should. Still lots of work to be done here yet.

http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/1459/b17g20mw.jpg


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Get closer when you snap those!  

Looks good so far! I have the Monogram 1/48 B-24J thats parked under the bed just waiting to be built.....I have spent over 100.00 on after market goodies on it. I should build my Uncles B-17 now that I have pics of the G that he flew 12 missions on with the same crew....It went down in Germany two days after his crew was assigned a new aircraft. PHEW!










My Uncle was the Flight Engineer/Top turret...Bottom row 2nd over from the left. Keep us posted on your progress!










"Straighten up and fly right"


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

One of the modeling companies a long time back put out a see through B-17 kit, and I think from some of the extra detail on one side of the interior that this kit was formed from that mold. One half of the fuselage interior has all the ribs and bracing molded in the tail, while the other side is blank. As for adding the improved detailing, I'm not sure why I'm doing it when the ship is completed you'll never see most of the work. But I guess its an affliction, just can't stop myself. My biggest challenge is finding a way to make some good looking ammunition feeder belts to run from the ammo storage boxes to the forward nose turret and side guns, they are very visible in almost all photos of the nose of the aircraft. Also working up a scratch built Norden bomb sight, the one that came in the kit is completely wrong. There are so many changes that need to be made to the floor of the nose, if I wanted to make a great looking kit, but I'll go for a good looking one right now and just make some cosmetic corrections. Add a better looking bomb sight, install plywood floor panels, add extra ammo boxes and try to come up with ammo belts idea, make a better looking navigators table and try to add the missing control panels on he side walls. That's just the corrections for the nose, the flight deck is also going to receive a lot of touch ups also. If your looking to build your kit someday and want a good book to help you with details that will greatly enhance the project look for Squadron/Signal Publications Walk Around B-17 Flying Fortress $14.95 the book covers mostly the B-17G version and there are lots of useful interior photos that would help anyone really spruce up their B-17 kit.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The visible B-17 was from Monogram. It was essentially the same as their standard 1/48 B-17G except for the clear fuselage. The stock kit already had all that detail anyway, so they decided to do a special edition with the clear half. In all likelihood, the Revell B-17G is exactly the same kit, since Revell merged with Monogram many years ago, and no issues kits from both companies under one label.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

I can't get a good shot of what's been done to the flight deck control pedestal, but this is what I did and used. Using the flight deck photos from the Walk Around book I removed all the cast on control surfaces and drilled mounting holes in the pedestal in the general area where they are in the photos. Switches and indicator lights are formed using .008 brass wire. Any levers are made from .022 brass wire and dials are made from .033 brass wire. They are hard to see but the throttles are there, along with the blade pitch levers all switches and levers are very close to the correct layout, but as I said when the model is finished you'll probably not be able to see half of the stuff, maybe a better view will be achieved when the area is finished being painted.

http://img164.imageshack.us/img164/4420/b17g31he.jpg

PS the white rectangle at he bottom right side of the flight deck floor is the contol panel for the bombardiers area and sits on the left side just below the window with the machine gun.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Robert and everyone else! 

The best book on the B-17 that I have ever owned is called the The 'Flypast' book of the B-17 Flying Fortress by Robert J. Rudhall
Its HUGE with thousands of clear, large and just breath taking photos most in color!

Some ideas I'm still thinking about to show some of all that detail that is hard to see in those 1/48 bombers is to use BETTER, thinner clear parts and I'm considering having my B-24 in a maintenance mode with some of the skin being replaced and have the interior cabin lights and maintenance work lamps hanging in the on position. 

On a B-17 they had escape doors above the cockpit that the life rafts where first released through....I'm pretty sure that is also how the crew exited as well. Having those in the removed position would show off the cockpit and Engineers area. The B-17's in Europe rarely had the waist gunners windows in place.

There are TONS of aftermarket sets out there for 1/48 ammo belts, 50 Cal guns and other B-17 dress up kits. 

Just some ideas. Keep up the good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The life raft storage bins were not escape hatches. I'm pretty sure the windows above the cockpit were, and the radio compartment topside window. I recall seeing ditching procedures once long ago, and the crew was supposed to climb out onto the wing and pop open the liferaft hatches from the outside. The rafts were located on each side of the spine about midchord of the wing.

A quick Google turned up this pic of a wreck where you can see the raft compartment:
http://www.pacificwrecks.com/douglas/six.html


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

Just reviewing my B-17 ditching procedures (my dad and I collected the strangest things over the years  ).

Although I'm sure the life raft compartments would have had external releases if required, they were supposed to be jettisoned from inside the plane. Listed as a responsibility of the ball turret gunner after he exited his turret and went into the radio compartment: "Pulls both dinghy releases as aircraft come to rest".

The pilot and copilot escape through their side windows. Everbody else on the plane (under normal circumstances) went out through the radio hatch on top of the aircraft. That is because the entire crew (except the pilots) would brace for ditching in the radio compartment.

All that, of course, assumes everbody has sufficient preparation time and everything goes accordingly. I would guess that, more often than not, there were times when it was every-man-for-himself scrambling for the nearest opening big enough to jump through.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

With all the work that was gone through to get _Glacier Girl_ out of the Greenland ice, it amazes me that there is a relatively intact P-38 sitting on the surface and no one has salvaged it. The fact that a completely intact B-17 is just sitting there is nothing short of mind-boggling.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

No......this *HOBBY* is mind-boggling! :freak:


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

*Interior work continues*

The cast on ammo box on the floor of the nose has been cut away, and the hole filled with styrene. This in preparation for the new styrene sheet flooring that is going to be installed, also some wood grain detail will be added to match the photos I have of the floor of the real planes. New and better looking ammo boxes are being formed out of strip styrene, and a 2nd ammo box not provided with the kit is being added to the nose compartment on the navigators table as seen in photos. Each box has 2 compartments or half's, the left side box contains ammo for the left side window gun and the left side gun of the underbelly turret gun, the right ammo box does the same for the right side of the compartment. The chairs in the nose compartment are being reworked a little for a better look also. Last thing on my to do list right now is I have made some scale drawings of the 3 bulkhead walls that come with the kit, marked the location and size of all the tanks, electrical boxes and such, I'm opening the cast on doors on all 3 bulkheads. Then I'll sand all the walls smooth and start rebuilding the bulkheads with styrene strips, rod and brass wire to redo all the cast on details and make them more 3D. Pictures will follow when the work is done.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

*Doors and details removed*

Here are the finished bulkheads with door and details cut and sanded away, there are still goast images of some of the cast on details left after all the sunding was finished. I also opened up the crawlway door from the nose through to the flight deck. Not to start making my detail items.

http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/7315/b17g46rn.jpg


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

*Radio compartment detail*

In this photo you'll see the rear bulkhead of the radio comartment with the scratch built equipment panels. Using photos of the equipment from my walk around book I have laid out the dials, switches and yet to be installed gauges in their general location, to the left of the door are the antenna and transmitter tuning units and the liaison transmitter. To the right of the door are more transmitter tuning units and a SCR-518-A device which determined the height of the airplane above the ground. It measued the hight above the hightest obstacle and worked satisfactorily up to 30,000 feet. There is 3 nights of scratch building also a new wood floor has also been installed in the nose section, I used some .010 styrene cut to fit the area, then to add a grain effect I pulled a sazor saw blade across the sheet several times then gave it a light sandng to remove some of the real rough spots.

http://img373.imageshack.us/img373/9365/b17g56wn.jpg


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

OK Dude...STOP IT right now!! Your making me feel like doo doo!

I use to have that kind of passion....now when I do that kind of work I 'try' to use as much of 'after market' goodies as I can......but your doing it the better way. 

All I can say is either sand, thin and polish the kits clear parts as much as possible OR use Squadrons 'Thermo form' to make replacements. It would be a crying shame to NOT see all that hard and excellent work!

After wondering for years what my Uncle's NOSE ART looked like and now having a photo....I really should build her for my Uncle before he takes off for good.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

fluke said:


> After wondering for years what my Uncle's NOSE ART looked like and now having a photo....I really should build her for my Uncle before he takes off for good.


That would be the greatest of gift ideas, better even if you could get your hands on a couple of photos of his plane to help with the painting and laying out of squadron symbols along the side and on the tail. I bet someone in the group could help make or locate a set of correct decals to finish off the kit.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

So I guess I shouldn't tell you that tonight I started building the oxygen storage tanks using 1/4 inch styrene tube with 2 more sections of tube and rod inserted into the 1/4 inch section to form a solid canister, then I placed this into a variable speed drill and using a large file rounded the ends of the canisters to form my curved tanks. After they are finished the ACC seals the gaps between the sections and they look completely solid. I tried looking for some after market parts but couldn't locate any so I have lots of photos to guide me in my scratchbuilding process, and after the Jupiter 2 I have a ton of styrene sitting around to use up.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Here in Seattle we have the Boeing Museum of Flight which is just an awesome palce to spend a day! They are still doing the finishing touches on the Boeing 'Bee' an early B-17.

....anyways .....In the summer when the Collings Foundation comes to town with their B-17G and the B-24J its great PHOTO OPP time in a BIG WAY! 

My buddy took a 35mm still in color in the B-17G looking forward from the navigators entrance and its just amazing! it could be used on the cover of a book!

I will try to get a copy of it and post it here.

Hey Robert....I noticed your in Az.....I have a buddy in Scottsdale and I lived in Chandler for a few months....too hot for me!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Here it iz!....If anyone wants a 'Wallpaper' size e-mail me at [email protected] and I will forward it to you!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

fluke said:


> After wondering for years what my Uncle's NOSE ART looked like and now having a photo....I really should build her for my Uncle before he takes off for good.


 I built the P-47 of dad's that I had the most reference on for his 80th birthday (finally!). I told him to stick around till 90, 'cause I was afriad to build the P-47 that was his favorite because of its bare metal finish.

Well, he took sick 3 months after his 80th. I started building "Icky and Me" furiously, but I didn't finish in time.

So, yeah, get building, pal.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

When I initially read the post I said "Revell never made a B-17G in 1/48. Then I have to remind myself that Monogram is owned by Revell and the name is being layed out to pasture.

Revell of Venice Ca. made a 1/48 B-17F.
Monogram also did the clear 17G.

Cheers,
Max Bryant


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

*More details*

Here is the flight deck with the new flooring, 1 of several fire extinguishers I need to make also the hydraulic fluid tanks I've started. Then at the bottom right is a before and after of the air tanks project, 1 of the eight I need just for the flight deck, 5 are finished 3 to go. You also get the first go view of all the dials, switches and levers I've added to the flight coloum.

http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/2115/b17g64ei.jpg


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

All the air tanks for the flight deck have been made, they turned out good, not great but when the windows are in place you will not be able to see then that well anyway, and best of all other than my time making them there free. For the mounting straps I cut strips of tape and applied a drop of ACC where the joints overlap to lock them in place. You can also see the new fire extinguishers, hydraulic fluid canisters and the remodeled control panel for the nose area with corrected gauges, dials and switches. 
A couple of more panels to build and the forward section and flight deck will be ready for assembly and paint.

http://img57.imageshack.us/img57/3725/b17g76si.jpg


----------



## Charger69 (Feb 22, 2006)

So far everything is looking very good Rob. As soon as I get the cash I'm gonna build a 17 myself. And its going to have the markings of Nine O Nine. For those who dont know Nine O Nine flew with the 91st bomb Group and set a record for combat sorties with no aborts.


:thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

The parts look great Robert! Whats going on now with here?


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

*B-17 Side lined*

At this time the B-17 project is shelved for a couple of weeks as I'm putting together 2 PL 1/1000 Enterprise kits for a fellow modeler constructed as a Tug and Scout. The Tug is compleated and the Scout is 1/3rd complete so the project will be back on line in another week or so. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

We all know how that goes! No biggie at all.


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

I am sure glad to see someone working on this kit! I have had the same kit for many years but just couldn't get past the first couple of steps. BUT, my 9 year old boy has gotten the modeling bug so I am back in the mood! So I'll get back on it soon. Have a couple of projects to finish, tho............

tom


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Machine Shop to _what_?


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

John P said:


> Machine Shop to _what_?


LOL! It's supposed to be "machine shop tom," but it came up a LITTLE short!

tom


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:lol: Maybe Hankster, the board owner, can change it for ya?


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

I too am very glad to be following this B-17 Thread.

I built this kit at about 13 and was one of the last kits I built before I put away the modelling tools till about 7 years ago. I think that somewhere I still have the original Monogram Diorama brochure for this... "In the Pink" was the name of the plane IIRC.

I'll be watching the progress with much interest and nostalgia. Thanks for bringing us along with the birth of this bird.

Parts Pit Mike


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

*B-17 Thanks*

Thanks for all the praise, but if the link works here is where I got some of my detail information and a lot of insperation to build the kit. But I do not have the time to replace all the interior rib work or scratch build the bomb bay area like drew has, and his project is taking on master piece proportions to me, mine will be a cheap imitation of his work. But oh to give the tail wheel housing a try to have a more realistic look yeah I can do that.....

http://www.aircraftresourcecenter.com/Gal5/4001-4100/gal4028_B-17_Thompson/gal4028.htm


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Holy Cow! Thats is the best 1/48 B-17 work I have ever seen!! ....man thats intense. *Don't sweat it Robert.....your will look great!*

I'm just starting my 1/48 B-24J project that has been under the bed for almost two years!

I will be working with a few vendors who want me to test and showcase thier products, some new and some you have maybe seen or heard of...COOL!

One is a set of very well done TURRET detail kits in resin!!  

The other is the Flightpath 1/48 Liberator PHOTO ETCH set that incudes FRAME WORK for the canopy and turrets!!  

Kosters and squadrons clear vacu formed parts and Zots decals!

Here is the Bomber that I will be building.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Wow! That's way more work that I'll ever do on a kit. Beautiful!


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

*Project on track again*

Finished the Star Trek project for James M. now back to mine after a short break to clear the cob webs. Right at the start if you have one of these kits check it over carefully, I had to contact Revell for a pair of replacement props, during the cleaning up of flash on the parts I found the blades on one prop was 1/4 of an inch shorter than the other three. Now the legs of the flight crew chairs are short, oh well on to what's new. Control panel the dials are painted, flight chairs are assembled, but I still have a back panels to build and attach with map cases on the back of each chair. I have cut the cast on head rests off the flight deck chairs (you can see one of the head rests sitting on the table in the upper right corner of the photo), in my photo book there were no head rests seen, so I cut them of. The rebuild of the back wall is almost complete circuit breaker box is almost finished, hydraulic fluid containers and their piping are in place. In the photo you can see one completed control yoke and the other cut apart awaiting finish work, I cut away the cast on control column from the wheel, then filed down the last of the column on the backside of the wheel, and finished up with an x-acto knife to scrape away the last of the column and clean up the wheel surface. then I drilled a hole through the wheel and new column made from 080 styrene rod and inserted a piece of .033 brass rod to connect the two pieces.

http://img73.imageshack.us/img73/5338/b17g88ak.jpg

More soon.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Robert Hargrave said:


> Thanks for all the praise, but if the link works here is where I got some of my detail information and a lot of insperation to build the kit. But I do not have the time to replace all the interior rib work or scratch build the bomb bay area like drew has, and his project is taking on master piece proportions to me, mine will be a cheap imitation of his work. But oh to give the tail wheel housing a try to have a more realistic look yeah I can do that.....
> 
> http://www.aircraftresourcecenter.com/Gal5/4001-4100/gal4028_B-17_Thompson/gal4028.htm


 
Great little site. Can't wait for the rest of his story. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

fluke said:


> Here in Seattle we have the Boeing Museum of Flight which is just an awesome palce to spend a day! They are still doing the finishing touches on the Boeing 'Bee' an early B-17.
> 
> ....anyways .....In the summer when the Collings Foundation comes to town with their B-17G and the B-24J its great PHOTO OPP time in a BIG WAY!
> 
> ...


The Collings Foundation B24 and B17 were at a small air museum about 50 miles from my town a few years ago. You bet that I hied my behind down there and got bunch of pics of each, inside and out.

tom


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

At last I’ve gotten back to working on my Revell 1/48 scale B-17 G kit, it is painted and the decals applied, dull coat has been sprayed and I added a little weathering with chalk for effect. I am waiting to add the nose bubble till it is dry and I can remove the liquid mask I spread on most of the windows and the Bare Metal Foil I used for the windows with frames. Right off the top I did not paint the kit as shown in the build sheet, I used the decals for Chow Hound but painted it without the Red paint on the tail, stabilizers and wing tips I wanted just the olive and medium gray belly. An aircraft that has the same marking as this was Shoo Shoo Baby and this craft is modeled after that paint scheme. I will add another photo when the lower ball turret is in place and I get the last of the masking off the windows.


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

looks good


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Here are the final shots of the finished model. The masking on all the windows have been cleaned off, both turrets are in and the nose bubble is attached. As I said it is not historically correct but it is physically correct by paint and lettering. I’m still looking for a couple of my old photos of the interior detail work that no one will ever see on this model after the windows were installed, because of the limited field of view and distortion you see when looking through the plastic.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Post by accident


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

I note in the latest Fine Scale Modeler the comback of the clear fuselage half of the classic Mongram B-17G from Revell.

DLM


----------

